# ¿Que hago con 140 millones de euros?



## josmanair (2 Jul 2011)

Buenas; Quiero dejar volar un poco y por un momento mi imaginación para pensar que de repente me ha tocado ese millonario premio de Euromillones, jeje

Supongamos que se trata de 140 millones de euros (por poner una cantidad) y ahora analizando en serio la cuestión.....

¿Cual es la forma mas fácil, sencilla y que menos te compliques la vida, para invertir esos 140 millones?

Dentro de mi ignorancia... supongo que será un plazo fijo ¿Estoy en lo cierto? 

En este caso (plazo fijo).... ¿Cuanto pueden producir al mes 140 millones de euros?

En definitiva.... los verdaderos expertos en inversiones, orientarme un poco sobre el tema.... mas que nada por si un dia tengo ese problema, jajaja

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Gusano (2 Jul 2011)

¿Crees que vivirás 140 años más?

Pon el dinero a plazo fijo (diversificado entre diferentes entidades y países) y cada año saca un millón de euros (más la parte proporcional de intereses que ha generado) y te lo gastas. De esta forma, cada año podrás gastarte el equivalente a lo que ahora es un millón. Vamos, yo no me mataría mucho.


----------



## euriborfree (2 Jul 2011)

adoptar un niño...





















...yo soy huerfano, lo sepas


----------



## AMP (2 Jul 2011)

¿Pero el dinero no era malo, corruptor del espíritu y todo eso?


----------



## ferengi (2 Jul 2011)

compra deuda del estado español...


----------



## Josebs (2 Jul 2011)

yo lo tengo muy claro: 40 kilos en plazo fijo p.e. : depositos del popular al 4.25 que vienen siendo 1343000 al año limpios (112000 al mes) y el resto en renta variable, en acciones con dividendo alto y de empresas potentes( san,tef,rep) con tenerlas en cartera y solo cobrar dividendos, unas tres o cuatro veces al año dependiendo de la empresa, te puedes quitar de media un 6 o 7 % con las rentabilidades actuales, incluso mas, es decir, que para calculos de un 6,5% pongamos, obtenemos 6,5 kilos brutos al año, que limpios al mes vienen siendo 428000 euros ¡¡¡ apaga y vamonos, osea entre fija y variable te pondrias en 540000¡¡¡ eurazos, vamos como un jugador del Madrid jejej, eso no lo funde ni el Dioni en sus mejores tiempos en Brasil jejejej:XX:


----------



## cujo (2 Jul 2011)

está claro, 140 millones en acciones de bankia


----------



## josmanair (2 Jul 2011)

Soñar es gratis, jejeje

Bueno, gracias por vuestros consejos, entiendo que ante una cantidad de ese calado y sin ánimo de complicarse la vida, lo mejor sería repartir entre 3 o 4 entidades todo a plazo fijo y a vivir de rentas a cuerpo de rey es así ?

Por las simulaciones que he podido hacer en algunos sitios por la red, los 140 millones a plazo fijo y a un interés del 4,25 producirían limpios unos 400.000 euros al mes ¿Estoy en lo cierto? 

¿Seria esta la mejor opción y la menos complicada? ¿Riesgos?

Saludos.-


----------



## neofiz (2 Jul 2011)

Yo intentaria crear empleo en algun sector y procuraria tener beneficios a largo plazo. 

En economia financiera meteria 20 millones pero 140 millones, por responsabilidad con mi propio dinero y mi libertad, tendrian que ir a crear mis empresas y mis beneficios. Lo único que hace que la gente con tanto dinero no lo haya perdido en un 40% o más son los rescates financieros y los recortes sociales que llevan haciendo. Pero es solo cuestión de tiempo para que el sistema financiero pete y después solo quedará una economia productiva infravalorada.

Y no me pregunteis ahora que empresas porque 140 kilos dan para investigaciones serias de mercado, sondeos de compra de otras empresas, asesoramiento etc, etc,...


----------



## Rubenvlc (2 Jul 2011)

yo es que sólo conozco dos opciones:
irme a vivir a suiza o irme a vivir a suiza.

imaginaros 140 millones de euros y la hacienda española reclamando sus millones porqueespañalovale. 
LOS COJO.NES verian un sólo centimo


----------



## jaimegvr (2 Jul 2011)

A Suiza, sin pensarlo.


----------



## EA4 (2 Jul 2011)

Yo me compraria una meganave en algun poligono industrial, contrataria a un par de cuadrillas de carpinteros y herreros y a fabricar guillotinas, solo por el gustazo de pensar que lo mismo algun dia de usan...


----------



## HUSKY (2 Jul 2011)

Os lo juro por lo que sea, tengo un pequeño negocio y me gusta mi trabajo, yo invertiria en mi negocio solo por joder a la competencia, venderia a coste, solo por divertirme, lo se , es un poco maquiavelico pero me apeteceria.


----------



## John Oxenham (2 Jul 2011)

Vedlo hasta el final:

[YOUTUBE]kOYe3o9uBQc[/YOUTUBE]

Un clásico


----------



## KUTRONIO (3 Jul 2011)

dividiria en 10 porciones e invertiria en sectores seguros (electricidad, bancos potentes, telefónia, compra de materias primas de alto consumo como elcafé, el cacao, la soja)

Para este tipo de inversiones los bancos tienen departamentos especializados, vas a diez diciendo que tienes 14 millones de euros y te follas hasta la madre del director de la sucursal...sobretodo en estos momentos


----------



## josmanair (3 Jul 2011)

A ver.....decirme si esto sería la forma mas correcta de actuar para alguien que se topa con 140 millones de euros y no quiere complicaciones, sólo vivir felizmente. En definitiva no "romperse la cabeza" moviendo ese dinero de un lado para otro.

1.- Dividir ese dinero entre 4 o 5 entidades bancarias de las mas solventes.

2.- Tenerlo en plazo fijo en todas las entidades.-

Actualmente... ¿Cuanto puede producir limpio al mes esa cantidad a plazo fijo? :

Saludos.-


----------



## Mort Cinder (3 Jul 2011)

Lo más complicao, lo más jodido no lo toca nadie.
Es importantísimo ocultarle a tó quisque, sobre todo a tu mujer, a familia y amigos, y al BANCO, ... esos milloncejos.
¿O te crees que te iban a dejar en paz?

Y, como eso es imposible metiéndolos en un banco, a enterrarlos en sitios seguros e ir sacando pa gastos ...jejeje.


----------



## Burbuoso (3 Jul 2011)

Islas Cayman, sin dudarlo. Ni un chavo a la hajcienda ex-pañola, ¿para qué? ¿para alimentar Comunidades autónomas, diputaciones provinciales, ayuntamientos morosos, primos, cuñaos, amiguetes varios.........??

Ni hablar.Ni un leuro.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Jul 2011)

josmanair dijo:


> A ver.....decirme si esto sería la forma mas correcta de actuar para alguien que se topa con 140 millones de euros y no quiere complicaciones, sólo vivir felizmente. En definitiva no "romperse la cabeza" moviendo ese dinero de un lado para otro.
> 
> 1.- Dividir ese dinero entre 4 o 5 entidades bancarias de las mas solventes.
> 
> ...



¿tu que cojones haces soñando en que te vas a gastar mi dinero?::


----------



## ariel77 (4 Jul 2011)

josmanair dijo:


> A ver.....decirme si esto sería la forma mas correcta de actuar para alguien que se topa con 140 millones de euros y no quiere complicaciones, sólo vivir felizmente. En definitiva no "romperse la cabeza" moviendo ese dinero de un lado para otro.
> 
> 1.- Dividir ese dinero entre 4 o 5 entidades bancarias de las mas solventes.
> 
> ...



Este no sueña, le ha tocado de verdad y está tanteando el terreno porque no se fía de lo que le dice el del banco de que invierta en preferentes diseñadas para tipos que van a viajar en preferente como el 

Yo claramente no lo dudaba, invertía en ladrillo que nunca baja y tal. El ministro de Fomento dice que a partir de ahora p'arriba y es un tipo muy preparado que sabe lo que se hace.

Hablaría con el pocero y le compraría Seseña que seguro que te hace un descuentito y cuando todos los tristes estos agoreros se cansen de dar por culo te vas a ver sentado sobre una mina de oro. Vas a multiplicar los _minolles_ por 3.

::::::

Ya sin coñas, la mitad de la mitad de la mitad de esa cantidad la emplearía en construirme un refugio en un lugar del planeta optimo donde poder guarecerme con mi familia y seres queridos, no vaya a ser que los madmaxistas tengan razón.

Otro poco lo invertiría en oro y plata que guardaría en el refugio.

El resto creo que ni lo pensaría, el tiempo que es lo que más valor tiene ya lo tendría comprado porque no necesitaría un salario o una actividad profesional para vivir así que la inversión en si da un poco igual. Lo importante es que haces con tu vida y para eso no hacen falta 140 millones de euros (modo "soysupermegaespiritual" OFF , pero en el fondo es verdad)

Supongo que lo suyo es dividir inversiones relativamente conservadoras en distintos lugares del globo que te protejan de una crisis bancaria local. A fin de cuentas ese es un de los motivos por el que los super-ricos siempre son ricos. Si se hunde en un sitio, se suele levantar en otro aunque la relación causa efecto no siempre sea evidente.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (4 Jul 2011)

Burbuoso dijo:


> Islas Cayman, sin dudarlo. Ni un chavo a la hajcienda ex-pañola, ¿para qué? ¿para alimentar Comunidades autónomas, diputaciones provinciales, ayuntamientos morosos, primos, cuñaos, amiguetes varios.........??
> 
> Ni hablar.Ni un leuro.



Me parece a mí, que de la primitiva y de la ONCE, hacienda no ve un duro.

Otra cosa son los años siguientes con los intereses, dividendos, etc , que genere.

_"La LIRPF regula expresamente aquellos premios que se encuentran enteramente exentos de tributación. Y son:

los premios de loterías y apuestas organizadas por “Loterías y Apuestas del Estado”, 
los organizados por las Comunidades Autónomas en el ejercicio de su propia competencia en esta materia, 
los organizados por la Cruz Roja Española, 
los premios de la ONCE, siempre que estén autorizados por el Gobierno de España. 
Por lo tanto, siendo más concretos, no debes declarar a Hacienda los premios que hayas obtenido de:

la Lotería Nacional (incluyendo los sorteos extraordinarios de Navidad y el Niño), 
la Primitiva, 
la Bonoloto, 
la Quiniela, 
el Cupón de la ONCE, 
el Euromillón. "_


----------



## euriborfree (4 Jul 2011)

Irme a vivir a Londres e invertir el dinero en cualquier lugar menos el reino unido, contratar los servicios de algun asesor en materia de impuestos y asesorarme tambien en materia de inversion.

En el reino unido los extranjeros no pagan impuestos sobre sus rentas obtenidas fuera de reino unido siempre que ese dinero no entre al pais, lo llaman "non-domicile status"

En los ultimos años han cambiado eso y ahora creo que pagan un pequeño canon por tener ese status y esta limitado a 8 años.

Si vas a cobrar 400K euretes al mes de intereses no querras pagar impuestos por ellos


----------



## control de riesgo (4 Jul 2011)

primero decir que no seria ningún problema el que los tuviera,yo invertiria el 50% en acciones y el otro 50% en propiedades,las acciones con buenos dividendos,y las propiedades para alquilar,cada año equilibraria el balance,es decir si han subido las acciones mas que las propiedades compraria alguna propiedad y viceversa,y viviria de las rentas solamente,ahora solo queda que nos toque el euromillon,suerte y un saludo.


----------



## Milo (5 Jul 2011)

¿invertirlos? ... p'a qué???::


----------

